# Painkillers - is it ok to take all these ??



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

I would be grateful if you could help me, im always concerned at mixing too many different painkillers but dont want to see like a pain to the GP.

Ive been given Buscopan to take to try and ease my stomach cramps, what am i ok to take these with ? Paracetamol, Paramol, Codeine Phosphate, Tramadol, Diclofenic etc

Would appreciate your advice

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

Apologies not to respond before now. I missed your post when I was doing multiple replies the other day  

You should be fine to take the Buscopan with any of these painkillers as it doesn't interact with any of them. Hope the treatment helps  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

